# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Địa điểm vui chơi mới cho các gia đình ở khu vực Hà Đông - Địa điểm đi chơi quanh HN

## Meoluoi9x

*Cứ mỗi dịp lễ đến thì câu hỏi đi đâu, chơi gì luôn là mối băn khoăn của các gia đình trẻ. Nếu muốn đến một địa điểm vừa có thể shopping vừa cho con cái vui chơi mà bố mẹ cũng được hưởng không khí của ngày lễ thì đó chính là trung tâm Apollo Games.*

Tại đây, các bé sẽ có cơ hội khám phá khu vườn cổ tích rực rỡ sắc màu với nhiều trò chơi thông minh, trí tuệ như khu nhà đa năng, khu vui chơi lego.


Các ông bố bà mẹ trẻ cũng có cơ hội xem ca nhạc miễn phí do các ca sĩ nổi tiếng hiện nay thể hiện như ca sĩ Hoàng Hải, Yanbi & Mr.T, Justatee, MC Xuân Bắc, MC Thành Trung, nhóm nhảy Big Toe, Lynk Lee, Phúc Bằng…


Nếu bạn muốn thay đổi không khí, bạn cũng có thể đi Shopping tại tầng 1, 2, 3 của siêu thị Hiway ngay trong cùng tòa nhà.


Đây chính là một địa điểm lý tưởng cho các gia đình trẻ trong dịp nghỉ lễ.





> *Trung tâm Apollo Games - Tầng 5, 6 tòa nhà Hiway Supercenter
> 
> Số 8, Quang Trung, Hà Đông (Hà Nội).*



Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## Amp21

chà nhìn cũng hay nhỉ
HN thiếu nhiều điểm vui chơi quá

----------


## rose

lại có chỗ mới để đi chơi r  :Smile:

----------


## littlelove

trông cũng đẹp ghê

----------


## anhduc83

Cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ...

----------

